# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Funny pics: Drunk college kids

## Trinnity

**I'll start........

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## JustPassinThru

All the drunk-college-kid photos I have are NSFW.

Something engaging in that, for me:  I hate kids and especially college kids, and to see one of those snooty coeds on all fours, eyes glazed, looking vacantly at the camera as her "friends" are working her other end...pure _schadenfreude_.

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Trinnity

Jagermeister is NASTY. It's what you give someone who drinks too much - for  punishment.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## JustPassinThru

> Jagermeister is NASTY. It's what you give someone who drinks too much - for  punishment.


What IS it?

I don't drink anything I can't pronounce.  That's why I favor Old Rot Gut...rolls right off the tongue....

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Oh boy........these are priceless!

----------


## Trinnity



----------

DonGlock26 (03-26-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

:Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

 :Biglaugh:   :Biglaugh: 

 :Rofl:

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

OMG, I'm laffin so hard over all these fools

----------


## Trinnity

dude, get outta my crate

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Oh lawd, I can't take much more mirth  :Blob9:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Oh lawd, I can't take much more mirth


Does that not depress you?

A drunken adolescent mind can conjure all kinds of trouble.  Time was, someone would put the brakes on. 

No more.

Instead, we encourage more of it.

----------


## Trinnity

> What IS it?
> 
> I don't drink anything I can't pronounce.  That's why I favor Old Rot Gut...rolls right off the tongue....


I don't know. I tasted it once and it was so rank, I wiped it from my memory forever.

----------


## Trinnity

> Does that not depress you?
> A drunken adolescent mind can conjure all kinds of trouble.  Time was, someone would put the brakes on. 
> No more.
> Instead, we encourage more of it.


Nope. My kids are pretty conservative and don't want to be around drunk people.

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Max Rockatansky

Then again, maybe she wasn't drunk: https://www.jujumamablog.com/2012/04...tive-thinking/

----------


## Max Rockatansky

My favorite; a woman who really knows how to be a party girl.

----------

